# Buying a new house & this was in the basement! Huntsman Stove



## Padre (Mar 22, 2013)

Just put down a deposit for a house and this stove was in the basement! I've burned wood for many years with a Ashley but never have used one like this! Any info on this one, I would appreciate!
     Padre


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 22, 2013)

I added the stove brand to the title for better responses.

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Padre (Mar 22, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I added the stove brand to the title for better responses.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum.


 Thanks Bart! Thanks for the help!!


----------



## pen (Mar 23, 2013)

Just installed one of these at our cabin this year. If you do some searching on the site you'll come across some other posts of people refurbishing the stove.

In general, they are a well built stove with a good baffle in them. I don't have many hours on the new one I installed so I can't give you much more info other than don't close down all of the draft! Had one camp member used to fisher stoves which don't use gasket material to seal the door basically close down all the drafts and smoked up our cabin in the middle of the night.

Other than that, here's a link to the original manual found on the site that may be of use to you if you don't have one https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Atlanta_Stove_Works/

Let us know how you are enjoying the stove / making out / if you have any questions!

Also, it looks like there is an ash pan and draft knobs down below / cut off in the pic???? If so, I'm betting yours is a coal stove as I think I see a shaker handle too!??? It also looks like there is another knob up at the top of the pic????

If so, that manual I provided is for the wood burning bro/sis of what we are looking at. Still may provide you with some reference but I don't think I've seen one like this before. Very neat.

Welcome!

pen


----------



## Padre (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info, Pen! The owner did say he tried using coal once but had a problem because he got a bad batch of coal! (lots of shale in it) I've never used coal before myself! I already had a copy of that manual but was wondering if I can find one like mine! Thanks for the nice welcome!!


----------

